# is this a good deal on tank set up?



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

I recently got a discontinued set up, 75 gal with hoods, bulbs and stand for $250. I thought that was pretty good after shopping around. But, they have a 40 gal set up (tank, hoods, stand, bulbs) also. They want $180 for it. Seems it should be less considering the other set up. Do you think thats a good deal or a great deal? I'm thinking of getting it if its an awesome deal, but I was thinking of a 20 gal. Upside is it matches my 75 (cherry veneer with matching trim on tank and hood), downside its bigger than I wanted.

So, should I go snatch it?









PS: its 5/16 glass made by all glass aquariums. And its a show style....2" taller than my 75 gal, 3 feet long I believe.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

It's an _alright_ deal. nothing too bad, but worth it if you want it bad. plus, it matches your other tank so it's calling out to you "buy me.."


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

wood or metal stand?


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

wood


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

No other input? Well, dammit all to hell, I went and picked it up today anyway :nod: My intention ws to do it African freshwater style.....but the wife says its GONNA be a saltwater tank







She wants a puffer, I could go for a lion fish. I wonder which will be the last standing


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

How long have you been married??? I hope you enjoy the new puffer!!

Great buy too!


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

Been married ~9 years.....yeah, a puffer it will surely be!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

here in barrie ontario. used aquariums (scummy and dirty) usualy go for a buck a gallon. aquariums loose thier value very fast. like as soon as they leave the store.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

the deal thing all depends if your talking canadina currency or not...if yes then its a good deal...if not then ... i'm not too sure ... but anyways good luck with the new tank


----------

